# REW lionhead doe - should I buy this one?



## HollandLopper (Sep 24, 2016)

Thoughts on type? She's 12 weeks and I'm planning to pick her up Sunday. 
She looks good to me but I don't have experience with lionheads. 
She comes from Whispering Pines and Couture lines and is fully pedigreed.


----------



## HollandLopper (Sep 24, 2016)

Another pic:


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 24, 2016)

What are your plans with her?
Do you know what colours she would produce and what colours are showable for lionheads? Is REW acceptable?
What do her features under all that fluff look like? Does she meet breed standards or is the fluff and lack of properly posed photos hide some pretty large flaws?

I dont think we have an active show lionhead breeder anymore to help you out.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2016)

I used to breed and show Lionheads. She looks beautiful, but honestly, because she is so fluffy, it would be better to get your hands on her to feel out her type for yourself. Ask to see the parents if possible. Couture and Whispering Pines both have pretty nice rabbits. I would probably take her, if I was still breeding Lionheads, I would want to get my hands on her first though and see how she looks in person.


----------

